# Recommendations for a filter and heater for a 5 gallon tank?



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

I was hoping someone could help point me to specific brands or products, as I'm a bit overwhelmed and I have no idea about which brands are better than others and whatnot.

I've got a single male Betta in a 5 gallon tank. Currently, it IS heated and filtered.

I'm looking for a new, quieter filter. The one I have currently is a Whisper filter that came with the tank. I'm not entirely sure my Betta likes what little current the filter makes, either. Also, I unplug the filter while I sleep (from ten when I go to bed 'til six when I have to get ready for school), because the noise bothers me as I try to sleep. However, I'm afraid that turning it off during the night is bad for the tank...which is why I'd like to know what filter (please be as specific as possible, concerning brands or types or anything, it'll help me greatly!) will work well for a 5 gallon tank that is as quiet as possible.

As for the heater...well, I'm not entirely sure *if* I need a different one. I have a little 50W preset one that keeps the water at 78 degrees. I've heard the 50W is too much for a tank my size, but the water doesn't get too hot and it doesn't seem to be bothering my fish. The thing is, I can't adjust the temperature on the heater...I haven't found one that would work in my size tank that can be adjusted. Should I stick with the one I've got, or can you guys help me find a better heater for my Betta?

Thank you so much for all the help. Everyone on here's always been so nice to me in the past. 

~Zakura


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

When I set up a quarantine tank for my Betta during his ich episode, I bought a Red Sea Nano Filter. Set up properly, it was silent and my Betta did with the current just fine. By the way, the below pic is of the filter without the intake tubes attached. It comes with an extension that allows the intake to extend about 7" - 8".










And this was a 2 gallon tank, these filters were designed for up to 8 gallons. I was so impressed with this little contraption's performance I use it on my 40 gallon setup (I disassembled the quarantine after my Betta got betta...lol) in addition with my AC50. A fine item indeed, and cheap too, cost me $11.99 at my lfs. Also, there was enough room in the compartments that I fit filter floss, carbon, and a small bag of ceramics (which I harvested from my established 40 gallon, instant cycle baby w00t). 

As for the heater, I've had some good results with the Hydor mini heaters, but they aren't adjustable, and there are absolutely no indicators of temp on it. I'd say that, if you've done just fine with your current heater, to just keep it. Don't fix what ain't broke. 

Good luck!


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I purchased a Hydro-Sponge 1 filter for my 5 gal betta tank. Here's a link for they hydro-sponge II which is for a larger tank. They look the same, though.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Hydro-Sponge-II+I32500920.aspx

I bought my filter from this company, so they must just be out of the size 1s at the moment. 

I put an airstone in it and it makes little bubbles. Doesn't create a current. I can't tell you how my betta likes it though since the tank is still cycling and I haven't moved him in yet.

I had a whisper filter on this tank with a female betta, back in the days when I knew NOTHING about keeping fish and the current just tore her up and she never recovered. I had the water level as high as I could so the current would be as minimal as possible, but it was too strong for her.
I think you should keep the same heater. Maybe get one of the outside thermometers so you can check that it's doing it's thing.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

hey wow :shock: i have exactly the same problem, i have a male betta in a 2.5 gallon with the same whisper filter that came with the kit. when i go to bed i also unplug it cause its really loud (whisper?!?) and my tank seems fine. i dont have a heater for it because the basement usually stays at a pretty good temperature year round. im anxous to see what else we can do for filteradge.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone!

The red sea nano filter looks nice...however, everywhere I look, it seems like it's only good for up to 3 gallons...perhaps there is a different model, I'll keep looking. Thanks for the recommendation, Matt. 

SST: Thanks for the link! I've heard that sponge filters buzz...I wouldn't know since I've never used one and I don't know how they work, but does it buzz or anything at all? Thanks for the link, it was really helpful. 

Blueblue: Hopefully this thread helps you and I, both. ^_^


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank and I was having a problem with my 10 gallon filter producing too much current. So I got a new filter, AquaClear 20 (for 5-20 gallon tanks) and it is much better. This one has an adjustable flow rate, and I keep it on minimum flow which doesn't disturb the fish in my small tank at all. I recommend getting a filter with an adjustable flow rate, it is worth it in the long run!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

what kind of noise does the filter make? lets face it, theres alot going on in there. is it just the sound of the water flowing? does the motor or impeller make a buzz or rattle? does the lid rattle a bit? I have a total of 6 hang on back filters in my room, none of them are all that loud. 

I even have a little whisper 10 in tank filter set up as a waterfall for my toads and even thats not *THAT* loud.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

My filter rattles the hood of my tank, and makes a sort of humming sound. I know that they're gonna make some kind of noise, but surely some make less noise than others. The noises also seem to get a little louder when you're trying to fall asleep and the tank is right next to your head. 

Thank you for the advice, Jasey. I'll have to look into that filter.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

first thing, get some packing peanuts or something and stick them in everywhere the filter touches the hood, then stick one behind the filter where it lays against the tank. then put a strip of tape across the cover of the filter and see where that leaves you.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Will do, once I get packing peanuts.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

It's buzzing. Well, the little motor is buzzing. I hooked it up to the little motor from a cheap UGF. I think if I tried, I could mute it a bit by putting it on something to cushion it. Or maybe a better motor. I'm sorry, I tuned it out and didn't notice until I read your question. LOL. It's in my kitchen/living room so I don't get bothered by it at night.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't apologize, SST. I can see how it'd be easy to tune out. 

I'll probably end up trying different filters to see which noise is easiest to sleep with.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Please let us know which one you finally select. We have guests over who sleep in the living room, so I might need to find a quieter solution someday. Or else I'll just give 'em earplugs. LOL


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

I will be sure to share what I find out when I finally decide. Thanks again, everybody, for all the help! ^_^


----------

